# Freddy's Playboy Mansion



## Playboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's a little about me ladies....please do let me know about yourselves!

I can be reached through PM between the hours of 10pm-2am.

Frederick aka Freddy

Star Sign: Sagittarius

Occupation: Playboy/Model

Likes: Posing, only the finest hay, a bottle of 1964 Chateau du Carrot and of course, You.

Dislikes: Limp carrots, aggressiveunspayed females and bunny burritos.

Hobbies:Bunny 500's to keep fit, Binkiesto show off my physique anddeveloping the fine art ofspraying 360º.


----------



## Playboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Here I am at my best, Ladies.


----------



## ruka (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL! :laugh:Oh Freddy, you're such a trouble maker!


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

FREDRICK!

I thought I was your evil Twin!!

now I see you surrounded by all thoseHarlots! how dare you , My heart isBroke Broken I tell you .:tears2:

Momm Is writing this for me because I amso distraught , and heartbroken , , well that and Iam too short to reach the Keyboard comfortably.

Im going to go bite mom now , hope this makes you happy , :bigtears:


Miss Emily Snotty Pants ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 17, 2005)

:laugh:

Freddy, I like your style.

Oh, excuse me, "Frederick".

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG! Is that Pristine!? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Anwyn (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello, my name is Anwyn!

I am one of Frederick's Hutch of Honey Bunnies!

My measurements are 5 - 5-8 I manage to keepthis svelte figure by dining on 1/4 cup of pellets and unlimitedTimothy Hay. Although I do manage to sneak in the occasionalcarrot, but don't tell Frederick!

My likes and dislikes are whatever Frederick tells us they are. After all he IS the top bunny of the hutch!

I am best known for my ability to give those special little kisses andnibbles! Playing catch me if you can is my favourite pastime.

I am lucky enough to be December's Bunny Of the Month, and am truly honoured to be a FREDERICK'S OF JERSEY HONEY BUNNY!

Here is a preview of this months issue! I am covered in a fur in thispicture just in case some young bunny gets a hold of this picture!

Special bunny hugs and kisses sent to all!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice Robe, Mister Frederick. 

Thank you for the censorship. I know you, The Girls, and your Playboy friends will Keep It Clean. 

Welcome to the Forum.



-Carolyn


----------



## Playboy (Dec 18, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> FREDRICK!
> 
> I thought I was your evil Twin!!
> 
> ...


Hush!, My Love, you fret over only Public Relations Pictures. You aremy one and only evil twin and don't worry your pretty face I sharesecrets with you onlya twin would share! And please don'ttake it out on your Mom, she only means the best for you!

Your Twin,

Frederick


----------



## Playboy (Dec 18, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


> OMG! Is that Pristine!?HAHAHAHA


Your daughter is one of my finest!


----------



## Playboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Anwyn, my Lovely Miss December!

How nice of you to make an appearance! You look as wonderful as ever in that photograph! I hope to see you soon...

The one and only,

Frederick


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Dec 18, 2005)

You are soooo handsome Frederick{{SWOONS}}. Could a suave, bun-about-town such as yourselffind room in the mansion for two young mini-rex babes? Allowus to introduce ourselves:

Scooter is a petite castor mini-rex and is a little shy. Shekeeps her svelte figure with daily bunny 500's and lots ofbinkies. She is very playful, enjoying tossing her keys andpaper towel tubes. Scooter is a big fan of chewing willowrings and always eats her timothy hay and daily salad.

Sparky is a full-figured red mini-rex gal. She is veryadventurous and always pushes the rules by munching on mommy's carpetand baseboards. Sparky is very familiar with the word"no!!". Sparky loves to give great big binkies and puddleswhen getting her full body rubs.

Both of us love our craisins and admit to enjoying a tortilla chip once in a while. We are bonded and come as a pair.

We would love to meet you Frederick. Wouldn't you like to run your paws through our thick, soft fur?


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Fred,

Nice lineup, but show me some Dewlaps!

I like Big Dewlaps.

Tucker


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tucker wrote: *


> I like Big Dewlaps.
> 
> Tucker


Tucker!!! :shock:


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2005)

REALWomen have Dewlaps, even though society tries to deny them. 

They'd rather have the girls look like boys. Well, not me! I like my Women Looking Like Women!

THIS isMy Woman, and it's a _real_ dewlaptoo!

Tucker


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tucker wrote: *


> Hey Fred,
> 
> Nice lineup, but show me some Dewlaps!
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2005)

HEY Ya Freddy , Mom mademe my own account hehehe , no moresneakin on her account to yell at you andyour hussy's , 

Hey Tucker Bucker , Im not old enough for an Airbag yet ,does that still count ? besides Iam moreyour size than Fauna is , butthen again I am twice as bossy .


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 19, 2005)

How are you feeling, Freddy Baby? Iheard you had surgery. Mom said we can only be friends now,but that's okay.

If you need somebunny to hold your paw or fetch your veggies, I'll be there for ya.





Snuggs


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tucker wrote:*


> REALWomen have Dewlaps, even though society triesto deny them.
> 
> They'd rather have the girls look like boys. Well, not me! I like my Women Looking Like Women!
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*holds stomach* oh my...must...stop...laughing...


----------



## Playboy (Dec 19, 2005)

*SparkyandScooter wrote:*


> You are soooo handsome Frederick {{SWOONS}}. Coulda suave, bun-about-town such as yourself find room in the mansion fortwo young mini-rex babes? Allow us to introduce ourselves:
> 
> Scooter is a petite castor mini-rex and is a little shy. Shekeeps her svelte figure with daily bunny 500's and lots ofbinkies. She is very playful, enjoying tossing her keys andpaper towel tubes. Scooter is a big fan of chewing willowrings and always eats her timothy hay and daily salad.
> 
> ...


My lovely girls,

Scooter you sure do sound like a rabbit that is my speed! And Sparky,I've always had thing for those wild childs....by all means girls youare welcome anytimeto the Mansion.

The Wonderful,

Frederick


----------



## Playboy (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tucker wrote: *


> Hey Fred,
> 
> Nice lineup, but show me some Dewlaps!
> 
> ...


Tucker,

I'll admit, I've got a thing for dewlaps too...Nothing like a...well..I'll just keep that thought to myself. Your girl looksoutstnading in that photo. You should send me some more ..we couldmaybe work a publishing deal.

Cordially,

Frederick


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2005)

Tucker if you're not careful you may be the reason for the start of dewlap implants.:shock:


----------



## Playboy (Dec 19, 2005)

*Emily S. Pants wrote:*


> HEY Ya Freddy , Mom made me myown account hehehe , no more sneakin on her accountto yell at you and your hussy's ,
> 
> Hey Tucker Bucker , Im not old enough for an Airbag yet ,does that still count ? besides Iam moreyour size than Fauna is , butthen again I am twice as bossy .


Emily!

Hah! You yell at me for me photos and here you are flaunting yourself at another! 

Your Twin,

Frederick


----------



## Playboy (Dec 19, 2005)

*Snuggy wrote:*


> How are you feeling, Freddy Baby? I heard you hadsurgery. Mom said we can only be friends now, but that's okay.
> 
> If you need somebunny to hold your paw or fetch your veggies, I'll be there for ya.
> 
> ...


My dearest Snuggy,

You are always there in times of need. I can't thank you enough foryour sympathy and graciousness. I will be keeping that Bunny of theYear in mind for you.

Your dearest,

Frederick


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Playboy wrote: *


> I'll admit, I've got a thing for dewlaps too...


Sparky and I both have very petite dewlaps, but we make up for it withour long, velvety ears. Wouldn't you just love to groom ourbeautiful ears?

Love, Scooter


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey ya Fredrick , 

My Mom said I have to come live with youfor a while , beings your my good twin , she saidYou needed to teach me manners .

I dont know why she is mad ! All I diswas wait forher to not be paying attention while she was feeding me ,Jump out like usual geesh she was mad ,usually she laughs , but this time she yelled andthere was funny water coming out of the back of herhand ? it was only a nip honest,:embarrassed: 

Mom said there was a big hole where scrim used tobe ? So she said Icould come live with you and learnManners , what are manners any clues? 

Doesnt she know I am just a baby yet geesh give a kid a break .


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Freddy...How's it hangin...oh...hehe, itsnot anymore, eh? Thats ok bro, I feel your painreally....kinda stinks havin craisins for cajones....

Thats ok...as you know, I'm happily married, but if there's anything Ican do to help you out at the mansion, just let me know...I'm there forya bud!


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Freddy I heard about your surgery. My mommie are thinking of doing that too. Does it hurt. 

Hey I could help out too. Hey lovely single ladies I am a single male and I love any style of hot bunnychicks.


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey there MH, sounds like your tryin to move inon my turf...careful there...Freddy and I go WAY back..and our mom'sare good friends so I have an extra in... 

Anyway....we'll have to talk to Freddy..see what he thinks...but it maybe that there needs to be a challenge....a bunny 500 challenge to beexact...the winner will be the "bunfather" up on the hill and take careof Freddy's "dirty" work....

I'm a lighter sleeker model, so its a guaranteed win... :bunnydance: You are SOOOO goin down......:run:

Its ON like donkey kong!


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 22, 2005)

I will not take any of his girls I swear. If he or you know any pretty girls that are not part of his mansion.


----------



## Crista (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi there Frederick.

You don't knowme but my name is Christa. Iam a soon to be happily married girl. Hopi is my guy, not sure ifyou've met him or not. Anyway, it sure looks fun over there at themansion and I look forward to hanging out with you.

You sure are a handsome guy and if I was already in love with Hopi, I'd try to get with you.

inkpansy:Christa inkpansy:


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Freddy you can count me out. I am going to jsut hangout in Sebbies crew.


----------



## Playboy (Dec 23, 2005)

Gentlemen, Gentlemen!

There is no need to fight about The Mansion! Everybunny is welcome so long as they make no trouble for anybun else!

Meathead, I am sure there is a wonderful lady rabbit out there for yousomewhere, it may even be somebunny in The Mansion. Who Know?! I don'tunderstand why you would not want to be affiliated with us. I don'tbelieve I have caused you personal insult in anyway!

The One and Only,

Frederick


----------



## Playboy (Dec 23, 2005)

*Emily S. Pants wrote: *


> Hey ya Fredrick ,
> 
> My Mom said I have to come live with youfor a while , beings your my good twin , she saidYou needed to teach me manners .
> 
> ...




My Twin!

Yes, your mother and I have arranged for a "vacation" at The Mansionwhere you wil begin your refinery. I know my dear that you are just ababy and need the proper tutorage and mentorship to become thesophisticated and refined rabbit you are meant to be. Don't worry yourpretty little head about definitions, you will learn them as you goalong!

Can't wait for your arrival,

Frederick


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 23, 2005)

*Playboy wrote: *


> Gentlemen, Gentlemen!
> 
> There is no need to fight about The Mansion! Everybunny is welcome so long as they make no trouble for anybun else!
> 
> ...


Frederick, I appologize if you think I would steal your girl. I wouldnever do that. I'll come in and hang out here and there hows that. 

MeatHead


----------



## Playboy (Dec 23, 2005)

*Crista wrote: *


> Hi there Frederick.
> 
> You don't knowme but my name is Christa. Iam a soon to be happily married girl. Hopi is my guy, not sure ifyou've met him or not. Anyway, it sure looks fun over there at themansion and I look forward to hanging out with you.
> 
> ...


Lovely Christa,

Just because you are betrothed does not mean we cannot be the best offriends! You and your husband to be are more than welcome at TheMansion. I look forward to fun-filled evenings with you both.

Cordially,

Frederick


----------

